# out and about....



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

let them out on the repaired playgym (hooks arent the best and kept falling off the ceiling... and im sure the tiels werent keen on a collapsable playgym lol)
dally coming in for a landing








tsuka's bat bird








playing with a toy
















his poor tail 








having a flap attack








being cute








bat bird again


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh wow, I love that circle toy that they're on, did you make that? If so, how?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol how cute they both are


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i did make that. i used 4 clothes hangers and put them into that shape then wrapped them completely in fleece strips so no metal at all is showing. theyre a bit complicated to make... but basically the shape is two circles, one vertical, one horizontal and put together. then do the same but put it opposite like.... sorry, its very hard for me to explain, but you can see the shape in the photo. thats what i mean. but i have difficulty on explaining how to make things like this.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> i did make that. i used 4 clothes hangers and put them into that shape then wrapped them completely in fleece strips so no metal at all is showing. theyre a bit complicated to make... but basically the shape is two circles, one vertical, one horizontal and put together. then do the same but put it opposite like.... sorry, its very hard for me to explain, but you can see the shape in the photo. thats what i mean. but i have difficulty on explaining how to make things like this.


It definitely makes sense, I can see from the picture. Do you have any other photos of that? I'd love to make one for Tiki, I think she'd just LOVE it! Hangars and fleece...can't be too hard


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i gave up as i was untangling the hanger and i suffer from arthritis in my hands


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ravemoon, i sent the photos in a private message. 

lol, i was wondering how it went, lperry. that really sucks... would your boyfriend or someone else be able to do it for you?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I will have another go at it as i found more old clothes that is way to small


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol good luck! i bet if you manage to do it, the tiels would love it


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Your birds are so adorable! I love Dally's flight pic, your camera must be pretty good  Wish I had a camera that took flight pics without them turning out all blurry!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tsuka's tail looks like a baby tail, the poor baby. I made boings following your instructions, now I got more ideas for the left over hangars. I just gotta build the playgym to put them all on lol.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, first picture, no words. So beautiful


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

crinklepot said:


> Your birds are so adorable! I love Dally's flight pic, your camera must be pretty good  Wish I had a camera that took flight pics without them turning out all blurry!


haha my camera is losing it... i need a new one--the screen is cracked! its a kodak easyshare c713 and its an old model but decent. its a cheap camera actually, i only paid $150 when it came out. you can pick up kodak easyshares (newer models than mine) now for $80.... so i will eventually be getting a new one.


and Roxy, how did the boings turn out?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well I held one up for Cinnamon and she ran in the opposite direction...I know its not the color of the cloth because I let her pick the color lol. Silly girl. Once the branches dry I'm gonna set up their playgyms and attach the boings to that and see how it goes. Fuzzy will probably like them, he likes everything!!!


----------

